# .005" over 24"-Cross cut sled



## JoeWhite (Feb 8, 2013)

I know a lot of people say they have their sleds accurate to .001", but is .005" good enough? How many of you guys would chase that extra .004"? Should I bother? I worry about making it worse.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Joe, unless the Jocks you're talking about are using laser alignment tools I don't see how they can get within 1/256" much less 1/512". Let's have them explain to both of us.


----------



## Robsshop (Apr 3, 2010)

If your design has aloud for adjustment ,then I might tweak it,but then again we are talking about wood and in most cases Your .005" is going to be pretty darn close IMO !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

This was not made to 1/512" tolerances. (laughing)


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Wood, it may have been…do you ever feel any drafts?


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

45 degree miter joints will show a gap at .005. You dont have to be within .001 but i think .005 is a maximum tolerance. BUT if you are happy with it I am happy with it, 
Happy, Happy, Happy!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

DKV, only on re-entry the aft hatch leaks a tad.


----------



## JoeWhite (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok, 3 more trys at the 5 cut method and I'm at -.003" over 24". I'm stopping there. I'm running out of places to put a screw.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I only work to tolerances I can measure with a ruler. If I build something for someone and they break out a dial indicator I'm gonna punch 'em in the mouth. Seriously though, miters are the only time I take more care.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

But miters are only critical if they are long.

Using my *peg board miter sled* I was very happy with my 6+" miters in my table that I built in ~1976!


----------

